# Why this 'kolaveri di' crossing the international chart buster!



## vaithy (Nov 24, 2011)

This come to me utter surprise! My boy who always love bollywood, and fan of Lady Gaga, is crooning something,even while sleeping,.. so I decided that he
 has fallen to illness called 'love'. But he vehemently denied this, than show this Youtube video, Where "Dhanush',  RajiniKanth son-in- law, who is also a actor himself, crone a song for the forthcoming picture '3' .
 The video, which was released on November 16 by Sony Music, already has 3 million hits and counting. The song has (despite its critics claiming to be a 'flop song') already gone Mass hysteria  on YouTube and social networking sites, becoming one of the top trending topics on Twitter. 

Even 'Big B' has already congratulated him. Some you tube video has the Japanese fans also dancing for this tune...

There is another estimate that this song grossed 4 millions but if you  go search in youtube search panel for the song why this kolaveri..you will find the exact hits there.You tube has freezed the hits no at 2,783,922 .They will release it in phased manner.
[YOUTUBE]YR12Z8f1Dh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 24, 2011)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-b-5W79QsQWs/Ts3IxlYfJFI/AAAAAAAA6oc/TMfVSzYhqiw/s800/Cola_Kolaveri_Spoof.jpg


*3.bp.blogspot.com/-qAcpPzmz0A8/Ts3IxQw23QI/AAAAAAAA6oU/W0qLl8jWBMs/s800/Kill_Bill_Kolaveri.jpg

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-EhIJlDCezWM/Ts3IxvX60xI/AAAAAAAA6oo/bJ_VPvhGnPY/s400/Kolaveri-Dark-Knight.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/12663w7.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah...even I heard the news...
its a hit song they say(frnds)

I will hear it soon...


----------



## vaithy (Nov 24, 2011)

Before this recording, Dhanush, himself wrote some English words whatever come in to mind, then mix it with .'kolaveri di' words, he has a combination of 'Tanglish'(Mixing Tamil with English)..except 'kolaveri di' all other words are english words misspelled by typical 'Tamil medium ' Students admitted in to 'colleges in Tamil Nadu. So It is first hit among themselves. 
This typical Tamil students are mostly from rural areas where they studied in panchayats schools.

when they come to 'metro' to pursue the higher study. utter shock awaited them, to mingling with students who are fluent in english, they felt inferiority complex.. so they attempt whatever imagination come to them.. one of the by products is 'Tanglish'

Chennai colleges are full of them.. The girls who befriend them are for sympathy , but the boys mistook for love, and live in some dream world, when the semester ended, and the goodbye time come, they felt rage in their minds, so 'kolaveri' is the by- products.. the side walls of metro trains are full of such poems...
Dhanush' simply mirrored them.. But I am not understanding why Americans as well as Canadians and Japanese are crooning the songs as well Google statistics give, even in china, Dhanush has fans watching the Video..that is incredible..

vaithy


----------



## abhidev (Nov 24, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah...even I heard the news...
> its a hit song they say(frnds)
> 
> I will hear it soon...



the whole world has already listened to it and you haven't....why this Kolaveri di???


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 24, 2011)

wats the big deal abt this song? i am not gonna listen it...its overhype and creating publicity for the movie i guess.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

reniarahim1 said:


> wats the big deal abt this song? i am not gonna listen it...its overhype and creating publicity for the movie i guess.



You won't get it. 

Nice song. Edited first post to embed. Hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## noob (Nov 24, 2011)

vaithy said:


> Before this recording, Dhanush, himself wrote some English words whatever come in to mind, then mix it with .'kolaveri di' words, he has a combination of 'Tanglish'(Mixing Tamil with English)..except 'kolaveri di' all other words are english words misspelled by typical 'Tamil medium ' Students admitted in to 'colleges in Tamil Nadu. So It is first hit among themselves.
> This typical Tamil students are mostly from rural areas where they studied in panchayats schools.
> 
> when they come to 'metro' to pursue the higher study. utter shock awaited them, to mingling with students who are fluent in english, they felt inferiority complex.. so they attempt whatever imagination come to them.. one of the by products is 'Tanglish'
> ...



I am marathi guy..i dont understand even a single Tamil word. The reason i liked this song is the way words are pronounced , it feels good and funny to my ears..same goes in "why people in US UK loves Daler Mehndi's Tunak Tunak tun song"

I hope now you understood why its a HIT 

However, most of my tamil friends did not liked this song


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

I speak quite a few languages. The English part of my brain likes it as much as the Hindi part.


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2011)

Just heard it. Really do not understand the hype.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ IMO only bcoz its different from songs everyone generally listen today


----------



## vaithy (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Krow,
thanks for embedding the video 
For thus who don't like Dhanush 's song, he himself told, media , that he is not a great singer,
One noted singer said this, 'his voice is broken, but here the situation exactly demanded the same, so the combination of 'broken voice with broken heart, rendering the beat in slow, and the meaning of main title word,' why this muderous rage?'--
It reflect, every dejected lover in the street,.even without knowing full meaning, they attract to this song.. So this song doesnot belong to Tamil neither it is Indian.. it is universal...whether it is American, Espano or Mexican or Japanese. they understand it,


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ IMO only bcoz its different from songs everyone generally listen today



Honestly, it sounded like crap.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> Honestly, it sounded like crap.



you need to be a soup boy


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> you need to be a soup boy



What is a soup boy? 

I am hooked to this one.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 25, 2011)

Considering he is now son-in-law of The Rajinikanth, this was bound to happen. Don't you people get it?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Krow said:


> What is a soup boy?
> 
> I am hooked to this one.



Soup Song: A song about failing in love.

Soup Boys: Men who have failed in love.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2011)

vaithy came close, cant even begin to explain the brilliance of this song and video lol, uh, its not because he is Rajnikanth's son or whatever nobody cares or knows lol, or hype or something, stuff that goes viral liek this or that nobody can cross it thing... it happens because the time for that idea has come, and such outrageous fame is inevitable then, it will just keep growing for a short time...  this is so addictive watched it like 20 times back to back, cudnt stop... "god Im dying now, she is happy howwu" lol hmm has a whole ton of other funny things including like 10 different styles of the infamous indian head bob

also too many people are obsessed with how perfect the instrumentation, the voice and the technicalities of the song is, this video is proof that some music can just focus more on the song writing and composition aspect, and still outshine technically brilliant music


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2011)

apart form the nice and funny lyrics...loved the music a lot....awesome!!!


----------



## KDroid (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't stop myself from liking this song... 

I loved it @ 0:45


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2011)

Anorion said:


> vaithy came close, cant even begin to explain the brilliance of this song and video lol, uh, its not because he is Rajnikanth's son or whatever nobody cares or knows lol, or hype or something, stuff that goes viral liek this or that nobody can cross it thing... it happens because the time for that idea has come, and such outrageous fame is inevitable then, it will just keep growing for a short time...  this is so addictive watched it like 20 times back to back, cudnt stop... "god Im dying now, she is happy howwu" lol hmm has a whole ton of other funny things including like 10 different styles of the infamous indian head bob
> 
> also too many people are obsessed with how perfect the instrumentation, the voice and the technicalities of the song is, this video is proof that some music can just focus more on the song writing and composition aspect, and still outshine technically brilliant music



+1 ..


----------



## maddy1205 (Nov 25, 2011)

"yo boys i am sing song.....soup song"

i am in love with song!!!!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 25, 2011)

What does actually "kolaveri di " means?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2011)

kolavari minz getting pleasure by mentally torturing others, and di is the colloquial word for girl or chick


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2011)

reniarahim1 said:


> wats the big deal abt this song? i am not gonna listen it...its overhype and creating publicity for the movie i guess.


its made by your average bathroom singer for your average village buffoon.



noob said:


> I am marathi guy..i dont understand even a single Tamil word. The reason i liked this song is the way words are pronounced , it feels good and funny to my ears..same goes in "why people in US UK loves Daler Mehndi's Tunak Tunak tun song"
> 
> However, most of my tamil friends did not liked this song


well, these white guys also make fun of us, and call us brownies and other nasty stuff. like we laugh at the s#itstorm that is nicki minaj/gaga/hilton.

dont take the high no. of hits as a good sign. next time an indian gets attacked  in Australia, this song will be played in the background.



asingh said:


> Honestly, it sounded like crap.


oddly, i agree with you on this one.



Garbage said:


> Considering he is now son-in-law of The Rajinikanth, this was bound to happen. Don't you people get it?


lol, rajnikanth, lol



abhidev said:


> apart form the nice and funny lyrics...loved the music a lot....awesome!!!


what music?


tl;dr : song is not worth the attention it is receiving right now.


----------



## vaithy (Nov 25, 2011)

Actually, it is not the song, but the critics, and music purists, drove the song popularity in the initial stage..
here what the other peoples,(definately not idiotic types, says:



> " Kolaveri di...definitely the sleeper song blockbuster of the year!!! Rock on Dhanush!!!," tweeted Bollywood filmmaker Karan Johar.
> 
> Bollywood megastar Amitabh Bachchan tweeted: "Just heard #Kolaveri after much talk on it... it's so original and catchy...congrats Dhanush and Aishwarya (Rajni's daughter).. love"
> 
> ...



*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/10869803.cms

Dhanush him self said he has bad voice



> We just made a humble song with simple lyrics with a bad voice, which is mine. We wanted the song to sound as if a drunkard was singing it and we just recorded it. I had a feeling that it would become a hit with the youngsters of Tamil Nadu but never had I imagined that it would become such a global rage.



*www.dnaindia.com/entertainment/report_kolaveri-superstar-dhanush-thinks-he-has-a-bad-voice_1617208


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2011)

I like the dhun and the voice. Anyone has the ringtone for this ?


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2011)

It is a good study on the "herd instinct".


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

The song is fine really. At least some Indian music is going viral all over. Much better than all the pop artists crap we get bombarded with on VH1.


----------



## eggman (Nov 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> It is a good study on the "herd instinct".


 +1 . I agree!! 
I wonder how many people would have liked it if they heard it w/o the hype !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2011)

mentally torturing girls...

how lovely.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 26, 2011)

Currently it has around 5.4 million hits on youtube and counting. Liked the song with it's rythym.

Why This Kolaveri Di Full Song Promo Video in HD - YouTube


----------



## adi007 (Nov 26, 2011)

Liked it 
Deserves it i believe .. music is good and hatke


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Krow said:


> The song is fine really. At least some Indian music is going viral all over. Much better than all the pop artists crap we get bombarded with on VH1.



so you are fine with tons of cr@p going viral, just because its "yindan"???

you are ok with a talentless yindan muttering something in a mic, and selling it on the basis of his relative's name?

then you must be ok with monarchy, nepotism and all those crappy actors who are the spawn of yesterday's megastars?


----------



## Niilesh (Nov 26, 2011)

see this
[YOUTUBE]uIhQm6gcUCw&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> so you are fine with tons of cr@p going viral, just because its "yindan"???
> 
> you are ok with a talentless yindan muttering something in a mic, and selling it on the basis of his relative's name?
> 
> then you must be ok with monarchy, nepotism and all those crappy actors who are the spawn of yesterday's megastars?


I would have posted the same thing around 10 years ago. hopefully you will see soon enough that music does not need to be technically brilliant to be good. I could explain this to you patiently all day but I have better things to do than fall to flamebaiters on forums. 

Just trying to say to each his own. I didn't mock you or question you because you didn't like the song, I hope you can do the same with respect to all those who like it. Thanks.


----------



## iinfi (Nov 26, 2011)

the song is ok ... if u v lived in Chennai for a long time... it will bring a smile to ur face .... 5 million hits on youtube? ... amazes me ...  strong bunch of (social) people liking it and power of social networking may be


----------



## Sarath (Nov 26, 2011)

Well atleast this is better than that lame english song about greece party scene. Not linking or mentioning the song name as I don't want to be the one who wasted a few mins of your life and put you through mental torture.

Nice song btw 

Soup song LOL...WT@


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Krow said:


> I would have posted the same thing around 10 years ago. hopefully you will see soon enough that music does not need to be technically brilliant to be good. I could explain this to you patiently all day but I have better things to do than fall to flamebaiters on forums.
> 
> Just trying to say to each his own. I didn't mock you or question you because you didn't like the song, I hope you can do the same with respect to all those who like it. Thanks.



i like to listen to good music, and this colavery sounds just wrong. also, i really dont like lyrics in my music, so i usually listen to electronica, trance, orchestral music and instrumental solos. lyrics ruin music, imho, and this song is all lyrics

thanks for calling me a flamebaiter


----------



## rsk11584 (Nov 26, 2011)

hahaha just came to know about this song i know tamil but did not find this song interesting seems just the HERD INSTINCT and how mentality of people is affected by rumours etc etc,,,


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 26, 2011)

I didnt heard about it from rumors... I didnt heard about it at all... I just got it on utube and you know what "I LIKE IT". Mostly because its something "haad ke". And the english and the beats... ha ha. It can surely refresh you mind when you are tensed.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2011)

rsk11584 said:


> hahaha just came to know about this song i know tamil but did not find this song interesting seems just the HERD INSTINCT and how mentality of people is affected by rumours etc etc,,,


Going out of your way to stay out of the herd is also a herd instinct. You either like something or you don't.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

I want the 8-bit chiptune for this song.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2011)

Ringtone for this part:
Pa pa pa ppaan- Pa pa pa ppan-Pa pa pa ppaan pa pa ppan


----------



## Godzilla (Nov 27, 2011)

I dunno why people listen to that song. It has no meaning,no soul...it isn't music.

I'm not a big fan of tamil and malayalm media.....


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2011)

nope...didnt liked it...nothing interesting or music like


----------



## Desmond (Nov 27, 2011)

Its just overrated, like the Nyan cat video. I don't think this song will get as many hits as Nyan cat.


----------



## 6x6 (Nov 27, 2011)

crap song, over-hyped


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 27, 2011)

The "dumbness" of this song is what makes it brilliant.


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> i like to listen to good music, and this colavery sounds just wrong. also, i really dont like lyrics in my music, so i usually listen to electronica, trance, orchestral music and instrumental solos. lyrics ruin music, imho, and this song is all lyrics



If you don't like lyrics then that is just you. Why would you want to post how bad this song is again and again when you have a problem with lyrics in general? 

Lyrics have been a major part of some of the world's greatest music. When your opinion of the world becomes a little less black and white, you will see that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> no its not.
> .


Yes, it is. Most pedestrian music loop ever.


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The "dumbness" of this song is what makes it brilliant.



And the dumbness of 5M people.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2011)

Krow said:


> If you don't like lyrics then that is just you. Why would you want to post how bad this song is again and again when you have a problem with lyrics in general?
> 
> Lyrics have been a major part of some of the world's greatest music. When your opinion of the world becomes a little less black and white, you will see that.



yea, its a balance.
but lyrics ruin this song.

i hope i dont start seeing shades of grey


----------



## Anish (Nov 28, 2011)

95% english used in the song... yet it seemed like a tamil song. Nice composition.


----------



## vaithy (Nov 28, 2011)

When we see a beautiful scene or when we listen to a melodious music
though we may apparently be cheerful, suddenly our mind sinks into a melancholic mood! (What can be its cause?)
The sweetness of the scene or the song brings back to the memory from the sub-conscious planes of our mind
all those sweet moments of the past (even from the previous births) which have been lost forever!”---(kalidasa)
My Tamil friends here will agree,
Can we compare any such song with .’ Malarnthum Malaratha”-One of the most melodious songs in Tamil which really gives most of the old timers wonderful nostalgic memories…This number from the movie “Pasamalar” had lyrics written by the legendary lyricist Kannadasan, composed by Viswanathan-Ramamurthi and sung by T M Sounderarajan and P Susheela…AND THE ever green greatest actor/Sivaji Ganesan, whose expression you seen on the screen evoke tears in the theatre, and even to day whenever this classic film released it always for ‘ladies only’ (Men have no stomach to cry publicly)
I have not sided with anyone, both who liked and disliked.. but you must admit this song affect both groups, thus they who disliked, come again and again give the excuse why they disliked, Some thing in this song which draw like magnet, I simply want to analyse what it is?
Here, what is the situation”, A drunken, semi-illiterate, youth bashing his girl, who rejected him; is the theme..There are thousands of films songs with this theme already there in pure classical form.  But , only one song, this one, stand apart..only two words are Tamil others are random words from English and Tamil with mixed.. So it didn’t even called as ‘Lyrics’.. we may call it a dialogue..
Somehow, the ‘average semi illiterate American-black,’ some where in Newyork sub-urb, recognize this song as his own, He may conjure the meaning of”kolaveri di’ from the other English words,such as, White U GirlU, Black U Heart U..Lovuu,’ it was the same story from Japan, Malaysia, china.. 
They like not because of its ‘Music’.. But because they believe, the words in the songs are there own…
For the past week I read almost all the 60,000 comments appeared in the comments page and try to understand, so many time I have to log in and log out.. whether google count it single visit or separate visit
Many of the youth from various countries identify, it is their story…
So I concluded, Both who like this (song) and dislike this are having valid reasons..
-vaithy


----------



## Anish (Nov 28, 2011)

vaithy said:


> Newyork sub-urb, recognize this song as his own, He may conjure the meaning of”kolaveri di’ from the other English words,such as, White U GirlU, Black U Heart U..Lovuu,’ it was the same story from Japan, Malaysia, china..
> They like not because of its ‘Music’.. But because they believe, the words in the songs are there own…


True.
I never got the feel of hearing a english song while hearing it. It sounds tamil to me.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> nyan cat is crap.



Its not. It's one of the first songs by the vocaloid engine Hatsune Miku.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2011)

Heard this song finally....
I heard it 10times @night...really kept me hooked up...

the lyrics is broken & meaningless but the rhythm & music tune creates a melody in ear...


its a SOUP song...FLOP song


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 29, 2011)

I really liked the song but I can't understand the lyrics. Dhanush has also said in an interview that the song is a nonsense but still people are liking it as the song is catchy and original. Right now it has more than 9 million hits on YouTube.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 29, 2011)

what the hell does soup song mean??


----------



## red dragon (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice song BTW,didn`t understand a thing but loved the laid back style of the vocalist.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 29, 2011)

Blah. I always fell that arguing over music and foods choice of one is useless.

No point because you dont look the same do you ?

Decent song . Easy to singalong .


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

*drumroll* let's fight.

Learn to ignore and move on guys. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sorry, but I had to reply to that one.


and he had to reply Extreme Gamer's post?

and Extreme Gamer had to post that?

Back to the topic.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok had enough of this rubbish. Cleaning up.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 29, 2011)

I dont like this song. Those who like it- good for you. Those who dont- even better


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't like it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> what the hell does soup song mean??



Soup boy - A boy who failed in love.
Soup song - Song for soup boys.

I am from kerala.I love this song; actually its a tamil song with broken English lyrics.If you dont like tamil slang and songs, you may not like this but the music ,lyrics and Dhanush's expressions are so good thats why it goes viral.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 29, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> mentally torturing girls...
> 
> how lovely.



No, "kolavari" literally means "<this woman is> killing me". Given the later lyrics that "I am dying" this actually means she is killing <him> mentally. You know, how you feel during/before/after a breakup.

It's fairly typical stuff (college lingo in TN, soup basically means a bad situation - of course you feel bad after someone dumps you) and sounds amateurish at best. Dunno what's the hype, but for what it's worth, it seems like a sincere effort.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 29, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Soup boy - A boy who failed in love.
> Soup song - Song for soup boys.
> 
> I am from kerala.I love this song; actually its a tamil song with broken English lyrics.If you dont like tamil slang and songs, you may not like this but the music ,lyrics and Dhanush's expressions are so good thats why it goes viral.



Thanks for explaining


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2011)

Heard about this. too bad I havent listened to the song. friends say it is good.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 29, 2011)

Didn't like it, neither the music, nor the lyrics.


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2011)

*Guess we can never grow up.*

Letting this one be locked. Thread has served its purpose. - Krow.


----------

